# I want it I want it I want it...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

just messing around....ransom wants the pipe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHuVGVxa6uU


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

He is turning into a nice looking dog. I just got a call yesterday from a guy that has a littermate brother to him. He said the dog was turning into a real monster and he may have to return the dog](*,)
The good thing is that he said the dog is crazy for the metal pipe with super hunt drive so maybe I can find a place for him to go!:smile:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> He is turning into a nice looking dog. I just got a call yesterday from a guy that has a littermate brother to him. He said the dog was turning into a real monster and he may have to return the dog](*,)
> The good thing is that he said the dog is crazy for the metal pipe with super hunt drive so maybe I can find a place for him to go!:smile:


 
Let me get this straight, a MAN wants to return his demon dog before the noob girl does? hahahaha... I guarantee mine is just as much of a monster as his, maybe worse. :-\"Just kiddin... this dog's hunt drive is unreal. I don't even teach tracking or any of that stuff but he's a natural. Just say 'search' and he will find whatever you want him to, no matter how long it takes. It's really neat to watch. I don't play with the metal pipe or whatnot, the dog is that crazy over anything no matter what it is. He would play with an avil if I'd let him...and probably tear it up.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Let me get this straight, a MAN wants to return his demon dog before the noob girl does? hahahaha... I guarantee mine is just as much of a monster as his, maybe worse. :-\"Just kiddin... this dog's hunt drive is unreal. I don't even teach tracking or any of that stuff but he's a natural. Just say 'search' and he will find whatever you want him to, no matter how long it takes. It's really neat to watch. I don't play with the metal pipe or whatnot, the dog is that crazy over anything no matter what it is. He would play with an avil if I'd let him...and probably tear it up.


I know, that is what I thought too. Actually I think the guy has been pretty hard on the puppy already and now he sees that the dog does not respond to that type of training, even as young as he is, he will absolutley try to kill you if you hurt him, and I think he has let the dog have too much success with that already and now created a monster. The two earlier breedings from that combination are very strong dogs now for sure. 
I cant wait to get the litter from Sara and Carlos. Sara is an older full sister to Ransom, and she is a powerhouse of a female.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

...and I thought I would see less bubbles [-(


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ransom has a LOT of aggression for a dog 5 months old. I can tell he is one of those dogs that you can't bang on to 'teach it something'. He is an absolute firebreather and he'd love to eat me up if I'd let him. He is just like his older brother I saw the hunt drive video of, he will play with anything but his eyes will pop right out of his head for a ball (or a live rabbit).


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> ...and I thought I would see less bubbles [-(


 
Nobody sees less bubbles except maybe Josh Duhamel ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

You're Joshing right?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Ransom has a LOT of aggression for a dog 5 months old. I can tell he is one of those dogs that you can't bang on to 'teach it something'. He is an absolute firebreather and he'd love to eat me up if I'd let him. He is just like his older brother I saw the hunt drive video of, he will play with anything but his eyes will pop right out of his head for a ball (or a live rabbit).


Ive been doing this for quite some time now and and have seen some dog banging and have never seen it go well is there some dogs/pups and trainers this is the road to success.
This pipe thing isnt doing to be a gauge for measuring???????????????what?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ive been doing this for quite some time now and and have seen some dog banging and have never seen it go well is there some dogs/pups and trainers this is the road to success.
> This pipe thing isnt doing to be a gauge for measuring???????????????what?



I would say it is officially a gauge .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I get the whole metal thing and Georgia I like your dog alot . BUT I see this metal retrieving thing getting carried away . I now start hearing people talk about how good a dog they have because it retrieves all sorts of metal stuff . The more important part of the puzzle is the intensity and length the dog will search for anything . I'd much rather take a dog that would search for tennis ball like a MF'er then a dog that just shows it can retrieve metal . To clarify I know Suttle's deal isn't just the retreival of metal but the searching like a MF'er for it also . 

Not ripping on you Georgia it's a nice dog and I know you were just having fun . I just see this metal thing getting carried away .


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

No offense taken, I am sure there are dogs out there who would retrieve anything and suck at other stuff. Perhaps I will take video tomorrow of him seraching for something. What should the item be? I'll take a vote


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

PS... how do I set something like that up? I don't really train search stuff. Do I just hide the item and then tell him to search? (he knows what search means) Or do I throw the item into tall grass and let him go and tell him to search?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

That ****ing dog mine 2 times now has picked up a piece of red hot charcoal that has fallen out of the grill wile we were eating and put it on my lap and wanted me to toss it for him WTF.
I'm also just goofing and being sarcastic. Georgia your dog looks great and sounds like your building a great training relationship.
I'm a Shepherd guy I'm not looking for extremes so much as balance and I wish my dog had more balance.
Good luck with your dog


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> That ****ing dog mine 2 times now has picked up a piece of red hot charcoal that has fallen out of the grill wile we were eating and put it on my lap and wanted me to toss it for him WTF.
> I'm also just goofing and being sarcastic. Georgia your dog looks great and sounds like your building a great training relationship.
> I'm a Shepherd guy I'm not looking for extremes so much as balance and I wish my dog had more balance.
> Good luck with your dog


 
Haha sounds like something mine would do. Drive is super important but if your dog doesn't have a clear head you're in trouble, at least in the sport I do. He has to listen. Right now it's not about the listening but one day my young grasshopper will have to actually obey me, (for more than one second at a time)oh how fun that day will be. :razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> PS... how do I set something like that up? I don't really train search stuff. Do I just hide the item and then tell him to search? (he knows what search means) Or do I throw the item into tall grass and let him go and tell him to search?


You can use your imagination . Long retrieves in tall grass . Progressing to the same thing but not having the dog see where it's been thrown . Suttle has video where he hides the pipe in a room and sends the dog to search . 

Nothing real complicated . We've been doing that kind of stuff in looking at candidates long before the metal craze began .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> PS... how do I set something like that up? I don't really train search stuff. Do I just hide the item and then tell him to search? (he knows what search means) Or do I throw the item into tall grass and let him go and tell him to search?



When testing a new dog for SAR work the hunt drive is most important. 
We would let the dog see us toss it's favorite tug/toy/ball then turn the dog around twice and let him go.
A retrieve isn't necessary. Neither is it really important that the dog finds what it's looking for (in this test) only that it continues to look for the object. 
It's the desire to keep trying that makes the beginning of a search dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not to conflict what Jim said about not letting the dog see what you throw.
Mine is the test to see if it has the hunt drive/instinct to keep going.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Not to conflict what Jim said about not letting the dog see what you throw.
> Mine is the test to see if it has the hunt drive/instinct to keep going.


You're not conflicting at all . I'm looking for the same thing .


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Georgia,

I play games with my dog while out walking. I will pick up a stick and put my scent on it by holding it. 

I will throw the stick out away from me among other sticks and into some deeper grass. It is a fun game for the dog and it is something that can be used later on. If the dog does not bring back the right stick, I would send him back in. They catch onto the game quickly. I will put the dog in a down stay with his back to me. This way he can not see where the stick was thrown with his eyes but is forced to use his nose. 

I also have my kids hide his ball in the yard while he is inside. I then tell the dog to go find his ball.

The only thing that I would work on with your dog is bringing back the pipe to you. I really like to teach puppies from a young age to retrieve and come running back to me. I will start teaching the retrieve from the first day of playing with them. I think it establishes a relationship that you are the fun and not the object that they are playing with. If your dog does not bring it back now, then it is going to get harder as the dog gets older. My dog is still very possessive over things and will not allow someone else to get something from him, but because I've played with him, he always will let me have things and comes running back as fast as he can for me. 

Teaching a retrieve naturally:

You take two of the same object that you are throwing and throw one object for the dog to get. Encourage him to come running back to you and then throw the other object when he comes back to you. The secret is to only start out doing it about two or three times and then quit. You gradually build it up and you will have a retrieving fool on your hands, who will retrieve anything later on. You can associate a word for retrieve when the dog is reliably bring back the object.

Personally, I do not like all the energy being expanded before the search. I will have the dog focus on me or stay in a down. The dog learns to put his energy into the search or what I'm teaching him. I think of it as learning good technique and setting a good foundation for later learning.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Really nice puppy, Georgia. Enjoy him.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> You can use your imagination . Long retrieves in tall grass . Progressing to the same thing but not having the dog see where it's been thrown . Suttle has video where he hides the pipe in a room and sends the dog to search .
> 
> Nothing real complicated . We've been doing that kind of stuff in looking at candidates long before the metal craze began .


 
Ah, I will have to play with him and see what he's made of. It's all for fun but it'd be nice to know he's got the right stuff.


----------

